# What gender is my Barred Rock??



## BarredRock123

I have a 2 1/2 month old Barred rock, he/she has some characteristics of a rooster, (larger waddle, spurs, etc.) but I don't want to get rid of any birds. Please help me determine what gender he/she is.
- Thank You!

(Sorry I couldn't figure out how to put pictures in, so it's my profile picture.)


----------



## BarredRock123

BarredRock123 said:


> I have a 2 1/2 month old Barred rock, he/she has some characteristics of a rooster, (larger waddle, spurs, etc.) but I don't want to get rid of any birds. Please help me determine what gender he/she is.
> - Thank You!
> 
> (Sorry I couldn't figure out how to put pictures in, so it's my profile picture.)


Figured out how to post pics


----------



## Apyl

That would be a rooster  And yes I'm sure. Females have very small combs and are darker.


----------



## BarredRock123

Thank you so much! Truth hurts, but better than a lie


----------



## Taurimu

Yes it is a rooster. Males are lighter in colour. Females ae very dark. But please remeber you can get some lighter Male birds and you need these to keep Barring true.


----------



## abluechipstock

the males have twice as much barring as the females, that's why you can use barred rock hens in sexlink matings with a red rooster, males pass the barring to the daughters and the mothers pass it to the sons


----------



## chickendust

Aren't you able to keep roosters? He looks like he'll be a nice looking boy.


----------



## BarredRock123

We are currently living in Orem UT with less than an acre of land, and our neighbors HATE loudness... But we plan on keeping him until complaints file in xD


----------



## piglett

give those neighbors some eggs & maybe they will shut up for a while.


----------



## BarredRock123

Hahaha! I'll try!


----------



## TXChickenHead

Man, we've got a Barred Rock the same age and 'it' looks the same! But we'll keep him because he's my favorite!!


----------



## luvinmychickens

I second that about BR hens having tiny combs.. Mine has a very large comb. She is 1 1/2 years old.


----------

